
Amazon Developing a Free, Ad-Supported Version of Prime Video - leoharsha2
http://adage.com/article/digital/amazon-developing-a-free-ad-supported-version-prime/311273/
======
lithos
The article mentioned that in order to sign on you would need to guarantee X
number of hours per week. I don't see the normal YouTube creators being happy
with that, especially coming from a do whatever you want system that YouTube
has.

------
Terretta
Please don’t.

~~~
Terretta
Looks like maybe they didn’t:

> _”In the past, Amazon has also denied these reports, we should note.
> [Update, 5:03 PM ET – Amazon has now denied AdAge’s new report, as well]”_

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/13/reports-of-a-free-ad-
suppo...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/13/reports-of-a-free-ad-supported-
amazon-video-service-resurface/)

